# Drag setup



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

Im not sure if I am posting this in the right spot but can anyone give me the proper procedure for setting up the drag preset on a lever drag reel. To be specific these arePenn 30Ts with 40 LB monoto be used for trolling. Most likely will be pulling Bonitas orStretches for wahoo.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

The old rule of thumb was to set the drag at 1/3 of the line strength. So #30 would be set at 10lbs and so on. The problem is that when ya dump half the spool the drag pressure has increased significantly,physics or some kind of writmatic. We set our 30's at like 7or 8 lbs and the 50's at like 12 or 13 lbs. If it ain't enough drag during a fight them just move the lever past the strike setting and hang on. Kingfishing it was like 4lbs of drag. Hope that helps.


----------



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

> *bonita dan (4/24/2009)*The old rule of thumb was to set the drag at 1/3 of the line strength. So #30 would be set at 10lbs and so on. The problem is that when ya dump half the spool the drag pressure has increased significantly,physics or some kind of writmatic. We set our 30's at like 7or 8 lbs and the 50's at like 12 or 13 lbs. If it ain't enough drag during a fight them just move the lever past the strike setting and hang on. Kingfishing it was like 4lbs of drag. Hope that helps.


Ahhhhh so I would push my drag lever up to the strike button then set the drag wheel untill it just starts to break at 10 or whatever pounds of pull?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

No! Put the reel in free spool and adjust the pre-set drag knob up a bit then move the lever up to the strike postion and scale it from there adjusting it as needed to reach the drag setting that you prefer. Another good practice is to place the lever in free spool while the reel is parked to prevent the drag washers from becoming flattened out.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, If I, or Jim has a reel at Jim T's house tomorrow, can you demonstrate? I now have a birds nest here on my computer!!! :banghead


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes sir! Edit that,i'll bring a scale too.


----------

